# Happy Home Paradise: Home Design Sharing Thread



## Chris (Nov 15, 2021)

You asked and we've answered! Here is a designated space where you are free to share both screenshots and design codes for your home designs in the new _Happy Home Paradise_ DLC. 🏝



Please remember that all other screenshots should be contained to our regular Screenshots & Video Capture Share Hub for Animal Crossing: New Horizons thread regardless of whether they are showing content relative to the base game or DLC content. We also have other staff-run threads for specific content:

The Dream Address Thread - for posting your dream address so others may visit your island. 
Island Feedback and Showcase Thread - for sharing pictures of your island and asking for feedback. 
The Style Sharing Thread - for posting pictures of your outfits. 
Villager Hunting General Thread - for discussion about hunting for villagers, regardless of method and when they were introduced to the game.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 15, 2021)

Here are a few screenshots of the vacation homes I've made. I usually use the smallest sized rooms (especially for single occupants) because I consider it a challenge to be able to design something to my satisfaction within a small space.  I like how HHP offers so many different themes for us!


----------



## Mick (Nov 15, 2021)

Here are some of my personal favourite screenshots from decorating island homes! I'm enjoying the DLC a lot more than I thought I would, not having to actually gather items to decorate with is such a blessing...

If you want to look at my creations to judge them on how bad they look from other angles (oh no), my code is *RA-2529-5805-5974*.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 15, 2021)

You know I had to give my princess Muffy a nice place to vacation.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 15, 2021)

I've been having loads of fun making vacation homes for NPCs recently!

*My designer code is RA-6706-9180-6265*
I would really appreciate any visitors!  I'm looking forwards to seeing all your designs too! Gonna be looking at all the designs I can from the forums 

heres some screenshots of some of the designs I've done so far on my profile page:




Brewster's Modern Coffee Cottage



The Local Chippy! Inspired by the fish & chip place down the road from me lol



Resetti's Underground Shamble




Drift's Jungle Habitat (I'm particularly proud of the atmosphere in this house  )


----------



## BetsySundrop (Nov 15, 2021)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Here are a few screenshots of the vacation homes I've made. I usually use the smallest sized rooms (especially for single occupants) because I consider it a challenge to be able to design something to my satisfaction within a small space.  I like how HHP offers so many different themes for us!
> View attachment 413932
> View attachment 413933



All the designs in this thread are amazing! So jealous, lol... but I really love the starry garland/christmas design. The pink/dreamy also.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 15, 2021)

my first job... eloise's relaxing reading room :3
















i thought about it as i went along... i think it came out quite well :3   she seems quite happy with it ^^


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 15, 2021)

Been having quite a bit of fun with this before bed occasionally. Here are a few rooms I've done so far (my favorite being the starting design, My Relaxing Reading Room):

*School Facility *




*A House That Looms Large*




*My Relaxing Reading Room*




*Portal to the Land of Nod*




*House with a Fireplace*


----------



## Imbri (Nov 15, 2021)

Flora wanted a pink fortress. Flora got *PINK**.


*


----------



## Azzy (Nov 15, 2021)

Here's a few of mine =33
















​


----------



## inazuma (Nov 15, 2021)

my favorite build. Marshal turns an abandoned rail track to a cafe.


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2021)

here’s a screenshot from every home i’ve designed so far. i’m not very good at interior design, and i haven’t tackled exteriors or yards yet, but i try my best! :’)





















i’m especially proud of chester’s and flurry’s!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 16, 2021)

frett's vacation house i did today :3 



























eloise's front yard i made her today :3













& purrl's vacation home, i made for her today too :3


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 16, 2021)

Here’s some designs that I’m proud of:
_Kapp‘n‘s seaside family home_






_Isabelle’s easygoing cozy place_






_Royal seaside ice cream parlor_


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 17, 2021)

i'm at working on the school building stage now!!!   i just saw lottie looking at the building :>
at 4:27 pm, after my 4th job , pecan 








































who would be good teacher's do you think?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2021

frett's front yard :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 17, 2021)

here's my 4th & 5th job *aka my 1st & 2nd for today :> *










 her yard :>

















 little chirpy over there is watching ^^ *yep, i just now named her :> *
______________________________________
cleo's vacation home

























i guess i ended up making her bathroom instead   oh well... i might be able to make her whole house eventually :>

& i just remembered i need to do her yard still...


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> Here’s some designs that I’m proud of:
> _Kapp‘n‘s seaside family home_
> View attachment 414241
> View attachment 414242
> ...


OMG grams gets to live with all of them !!! i wish i had their amiibos, adorable homes designs btw !


----------



## Imbri (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm seeing a few yards with patterns. Can we use the brick/dirt/sand paths in HHD? I haven't noticed a way to do that. Or is it something you have to unlock?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 17, 2021)

Imbri said:


> I'm seeing a few yards with patterns. Can we use the brick/dirt/sand paths in HHD? I haven't noticed a way to do that. Or is it something you have to unlock?



Press the + button to cycle to the path mode while outside!
It should be unlocked since start.​


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 17, 2021)

The school


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 17, 2021)

snooty's indoor swim club *aka my 6th job overall....* *my 3rd job today :> *


----------



## patchworkbunny (Nov 18, 2021)

Leif's Garden Centre




Beau's Personal Picnic






Ankha's Antiquities Stash










Chevre's Vault


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 18, 2021)

it's school time!!! i'm on that stage of making it today ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 18, 2021)

say hello to crestview school! 

before





after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10 by 10 width & length *inside* :3

before





after



















 * i just realized it needs a plant or 2 in here....  i'll do it later*


















then i change purrl & eloise's uniforms :>








cause they're girls :3






frett kept falling asleep & pecan-sensai got mad at him for it... poor frett :<    it was a little funny, though, must admit *sorry, frett* *pecan, don't stand behind him & do that, please!?* & purrl was starting to drink tea in class... & i don't think pecan noticed her...









 purrl?!  why are you making that face?!





 frett, please wake up....


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 18, 2021)

so you teach gardening, pecan?  that's great! ^^ *that's one class subject down, more to go :> *

















 oh, purrl


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 18, 2021)

cleo's yard that i did :>

















& sprinkles's vacation home *or in this case, job* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























 & her yard/parking lot :>






 yep, i changed it from castle of cold, to banana splitz *ice cream shop*  sounded better 














 i'll be sure to give you a bedroom when i can :3






& a little re-do of the crestview school :3









um... pecan?   what are you looking at?!


----------



## StardustDandelion (Nov 18, 2021)

This is the only picture I have on hand, but here’s my Cafe that I designed after Persona 5’s Cafe. It’s probably not a very original concept, but I really like how it turned out!


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 18, 2021)

Some more HHP projects. It’s satisfying executing a theme I’m not too keen on. Really like how most of my designs are coming out.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 19, 2021)

I spent a couple days on this house; I’m not happy with the exterior and may redo and/or relocate the house eventually. I am extremely happy with how the interior turned out. Originally I was going to make part of it reference Whole Cake Island from One Piece in some way but, without the Sweet set, that was difficult, so I ended up improvising and tried to make it look like Franklin visited different areas in the world.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 19, 2021)

my 8th job overall :>










his yard


you want a gym?  you get the whole house 'with a gym' ^^ because you're so cute ^^














 the room with the mat is his gym room.... i need more items to finish that room... 

it came out great, i think..... my ability has sky-rocketed, i think :0  thanks, partitions :0





 i did :0 i think i outdid myself here :0


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 19, 2021)

These are some of my designs I did for the villagers. Check my ID to see more:


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 19, 2021)

first it's frett falling asleep in class, now it's purrl :0










  please don't be mad at her, sensei :<


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh *boy *do I have some stuff to share!




Over the course of the last two nights I worked on a two story Restaurant/Spa for Croque! I love the way it turned out but I'm a bit annoyed because his restaurant is so much better than the one I made on the HHP resort!


Spoiler: Additional Pics of the Restaurant/Spa





















Working backwards, before that I made a winter retreat for Bianca:





Spoiler: Additional Pics of Bianca's Winter Retreat








*RA-9403-1243-6971*



And before that, Maggie's Garden Regeneration;





Spoiler: Additional Pics of Maggie's Garden Regeneration








*RA-9403-1243-6971*



And this was my first room-mate design, Olivia and Kitty!





Spoiler: Additional Pics of Olivia and Kitty's Place










*RA-9403-1243-6971*



Bonus Ione!


----------



## xandraxian (Nov 19, 2021)

Eloise: My Relaxing Reading Room



Tank: Table-Top Game Grounds






Kidd: Pro Photo Studio





Willow: Home for a Coffee Lover





Bonus Sunset Photo


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 20, 2021)

here’s more vacation houses I’m happy about:
Knox’s _Castle of the noble knight_



Blanche‘s_ A house that looms large_


----------



## jadetine (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm not very far into the DLC, but when I encountered Lionel's request for a restroom paradise, I had a good chuckle at the thought of making something silly...
But I don't have the heart to troll the NPCs. I had to try my best.
Presenting, a sort of luxe, textured, verdant restroom stop. 




I don't have many options for decorating yet (they just offered me partition walls on this commission), but I gotta get my hands on that Moroccan stuff for personal use now!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 20, 2021)

i made maggie a flower shop that she runs, along side poppy when poppy can actually go there :>
''Flower Hearts''

my 9th job overall :>





















 *she needs a cash register*


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 20, 2021)

These are my favorite designs so far. 
RA-2867-4450-0966














Princess Melba is a kind ruler.









My personal favorite. Highly recommend staying in this Airbnb for a week!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 21, 2021)

my 10th job ^^ with pashmina, via amiibo :>






i turned it into a handycrafts centre 













*& after that... party time!!!   *



& renamed it: treehouse crafts 


her yard :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












______________________________________
my 11th job .. with marty, via amiibo :>

& made it into a bakery :>











 


















& renamed it to: skippity scones 


his yard :>


----------



## Altarium (Nov 21, 2021)

This is my take on Marina's Underwater Palace request! I'm actually super proud of how it turned out, one of my favorite builds I've done


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 21, 2021)

I based this design on a couple designs that I made in HHD/NL, which were loosely based on areas in Dragon Age Inquisition. Even more loosely based this time. The area with the weapons is a training area and the pumpkin scarecrows are training dummies.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 21, 2021)

the sunset lighting is so beautiful... makes everything looks so whimsical and magical. blossom trees adds the overall vibe, with pink flowers and grassy colorful path.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 22, 2021)

Here are some vacation homes I've furnished in the past week. I'm really enjoying the varied themes for different islanders! Most of these are the smallest sized rooms. The little ghosts and small flowers in the last two screenshots at the bottom are custom polish effects that I've created.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 23, 2021)

i got the cafe done today    the ''iced delights'' cafe 


















before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after




















 *i didn't know who i wanted... but i have them now i guess :3 *



















 eloise had no job.. so that's for her :> ... but sprinkles has her ice cream shop... i guess i can change her house into a actual house


----------



## Sidney (Nov 24, 2021)

The strangest design request i’ve seen so far.....Lionel’s Restroom Refuge


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 24, 2021)

I finished redoing my restaurant and I think I am now happy with how it looks.  It is very loosely based on the Baratie from One Piece.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2021)

So, Flip came up to me while I was doing some work (They can do that, and you get an added poki payment bonus for listening to them when they come up to you) and asked for a serene spa. I went ahead and tried to do it. Gotta say, the end results have paid off.

*Interior:*


















*Exterior:*






(FT. A hidden Spikenoid behind one of the Bamboo)

It's my first HHP project that I actually took the time to think around to make it look like one of those extremely narrowed down islands you tend to see on Pinterest, Imgur, etc.

(If you'd like to experience the house yourself, I have a code that you can visit right here!: )





And of course, let me know what you think of this.

(P.S. I used the Glow in the Dark Stickers to make the windows, which is a custom design made by this wonderful unit! Be sure to credit her when you use it.)


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 27, 2021)

Tasha and Ione's rooms.


----------



## piske (Nov 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 29, 2021)

I redid the outside of Franklin’s house. 








I am not sure if I am completely happy with this exterior. But I am happy with the interior 








I made the Velvet Room from P5. but as a cafe for Marshal.






second screenshot is weird because i took it as it began to transist to the next area.




I may do an upstairs and the exterior later; not sure how I want It yet though.

Next one is based on FMA.





I picked Ed and Alphonso for their names.









Had no idea what to do with the upstairs so I based it on a design that I did for the sleepover tbt event, since I liked what I made for sleepover at Harvey’s.

This is what my entry looked like: 



I made some changes and may replace it with something else. This was loosely based on FMA as well.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 30, 2021)

Posted in a different thread but wanted to share this project here! It's best seen in game


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 2, 2021)

Will add on to this (work on the exterior, upstairs and maybe make some adjustments to this first floor), but I want to show what I have atm. This is Gaston’s vacation home. I very loosely based it on the jazz hall in Persona 5 and the place where you can play darts and billiards.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 2, 2021)

I just designed my first house, Eloise's relaxing reading room, I'm very inexperienced with designing anything nice so HHP will be great to get some experience and get better, sorry I didn't get a great pic, I'm happy with how it came out.  Oh yeah, I also ended up putting a footrest in front of the rocking chair later, and there's a picture of a flower on the wall that's not shown here


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 4, 2021)

i got to the roommate stage today 






& i chose pate for his roommate... they seemed to hit it off right away :0 is it cause frett's a cranky & pate's a peppy? 


pate was hanging out in the resturant :3


----------



## Sara? (Dec 4, 2021)

here goes some homes that i did that i really like, you know what i am liking the best about doing villagers homes? is that you learn so much about them and somehow i feel that some villagers that i would normally not like im riding my self loving just for the themes they choose which somehow fits them super well, like with Rodeo!



Spoiler: Rodeo the Warlock 






















Spoiler: Curlos early xmas (POSSIBLE XMAS SPOILER!) 



















Spoiler: Arg Rod the Pirate 



















Spoiler: Shinos little Japanese scape 






















	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> I redid the outside of Franklin’s house.
> 
> View attachment 416480
> 
> ...




WOoW how is the floor or the rug making that green light, thats is so freaking cool i did not even know that was possible! Love it!


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 4, 2021)

Moe's Mysterious Magicians Manor


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 5, 2021)

I finished Gaston’s house finally.





















Upstairs was inspired by this. The outside was loosely based Kichijoji from Persona 5


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 6, 2021)

yay!!! ^^




how many have i done to get this far? i've kinda lost count...


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 7, 2021)

i got to the 20 homes mark today!!


----------



## OiGuessWho (Dec 7, 2021)

Not sure if this is the right place to put these, but here - they aren't my HHP designs, but they are my redesigned Islander homes!



A shaman-like house for Coco! With beautiful Gyroid goodness. 



I already made Maple a flower garden and a florist's stand on the pier area, so why not give her house a floral makeover?



A mix of style and function for Agnes, with hints of the farm she runs, like the seeds and veggie baskets. Also made a unique 'behind the wall' bookshelf. Proud of that one.



Reneigh constantly goes on about her green thumb, so I gave her lots of plants! She also lifts.



I headcanon Punchy as a messy, childish rich-kid, so his house is well outfitted but a bit of a mess, with food scattered all over the shop and bugs roaming the floor. 



For Wolfgang, just an upgrade to his old look, which was pretty swank already. Note the Mystic Ball, which Wolfgang got somehow (I can't remember giving it to him) - he had it in his home and never put it away, so I added it to this design.






Chrissy and Francine's houses are a total mirror of each others, in the cutest way possible. Note that Francine seems to ignore the workdesk I'd set up for her and just spawns in her own for DIYs. Rude.



And last but not least, Pekoe's. I really like this one. Her old house was glitched, giving her a design of a different character, which looked very western. This, mixing with the zen items I gifted her, made her house look like a cute, modern Japanese household. I carried over some of that into this, with a mix of zen and western furniture.
Also unlike Francine, Pekoe is using the workbench I gave her. Best Villager is best Villager. 
Hope you like these!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 10, 2021)

*Current HHP designs*
Jacob’s vacation home:







Wendy’s vacation home:


----------



## mnk907 (Dec 10, 2021)

Some of my more recent ones.

Apple







Vic




Snooty




Flurry







Tybalt




Monty


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 11, 2021)

i got to the hospital stage today!!  summer spring hospital





















 i wanted marina for the receptionist... but i totally forgot to scan her in...
later maybe :>


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 11, 2021)

I haven’t done much designing on HHP for a while now as I was feeling burnt out and wanted to concentrate on my island again. However these two interior designs are my favourite so far…

“A Place to Meditate” - Diana





“A Flowery Bowery” - Ursula


----------



## mnk907 (Dec 13, 2021)

Pay no attention to the robot octopus behind the curtain. This is a normal human house for normal human family.







lol it was my third house that wanted to use the sci-fi stuff, so I tried to think of something different to do with it.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 13, 2021)

mnk907 said:


> Pay no attention to the robot octopus behind the curtain. This is a normal human house for normal human family.
> View attachment 419074
> View attachment 419076
> 
> lol it was my third house that wanted to use the sci-fi stuff, so I tried to think of something different to do with it.


Love it ! Like an episode of a horror tv show


----------



## bestfriendsally (Dec 21, 2021)

the appeal shop - polka dots 





 manager - katt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















& the event ^^





at 4:04 pm 





 i'm so happy i got them!! ^^






at 6:15 pm


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Dec 21, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I haven’t done much designing on HHP for a while now as I was feeling burnt out and wanted to concentrate on my island again. However these two interior designs are my favourite so far…
> 
> “A Place to Meditate” - Diana
> 
> ...



Totally swiping Diana's first Celeste bedroom for my NPC houses.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 22, 2022)

It has been hard for me to find 30 contiguous minutes to dedicate to playing HHP; I like designing the spaces all in one go, but with work and kids, I barely get enough time to go to the restroom unbothered LOL T_T
I just unlocked counters and pillars recently, so I can't wait to fiddle with those. I am fairly proud that I finally figured out a good use of the lighting colors: BLUE!








After seeing how cute Cephalobot can be, I wish I hadn't traded away my amiibo card of him, but alas... It would be cool to create a spacy island with all the robotic villagers!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 22, 2022)

Made Barold a swanky oceanside zen house the other day. Was hilarious taking the first few pictures of him because in one picture he's looking at the camera, in the next he's suddenly holding an ice cream.



Spoiler: Bonus Alfonso


----------



## wubkitten (Jan 31, 2022)

she got tired of the boring secretary job okay


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 3, 2022)

*Current HHP designs*
Saharah’s Workshop:




Villa Able Sisters (I imagined them living in an antique home, also first time implementing custom designs I’ve found online.):


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 3, 2022)

I made this a while back when the DLC first came out:


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 5, 2022)

jadetine said:


> It has been hard for me to find 30 contiguous minutes to dedicate to playing HHP; I like designing the spaces all in one go, but with work and kids, I barely get enough time to go to the restroom unbothered LOL T_T
> I just unlocked counters and pillars recently, so I can't wait to fiddle with those. I am fairly proud that I finally figured out a good use of the lighting colors: BLUE!
> 
> View attachment 427308
> ...


I love Cephalobot so much. He is such a sweet heart…just look at that happy boy


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 5, 2022)

Bugs said:


> I've been having loads of fun making vacation homes for NPCs recently!
> 
> *My designer code is RA-6706-9180-6265*
> I would really appreciate any visitors!  I'm looking forwards to seeing all your designs too! Gonna be looking at all the designs I can from the forums
> ...


what u can load brewster with amiibo?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2022)

Lotusblossom said:


> what u can load brewster with amiibo?


Yeah and it works with the other special NPC characters. Even ones that didn't make an appearance when the game first came out in 2020.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 6, 2022)

Yanrima~ said:


> Here’s some designs that I’m proud of:
> _Kapp‘n‘s seaside family home_
> View attachment 414241
> View attachment 414242
> ...


how many kappn amiibos are there and were u able to make them all roomies some how?!?! just how did you get them all there together it's amazing?!?!?


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 6, 2022)

Lotusblossom said:


> how many kappn amiibos are there and were u able to make them all roomies some how?!?! just how did you get them all there together it's amazing?!?!?


Kapp'n's family is automatically included in Kapp'n amiibo cards and figures. Just like how other Animal Crossing NPC's with related families would include other family members like the Able Sisters.


----------



## RedPanda (May 9, 2022)

I am in love with the new feature that allows you to redesign/remodel your villager's homes. I recently redid Kiki's ultra orange house to have a more quiet, autumnal feel with lots of books. She has a dining area, a reading area, and a bed, finally. I would love to see other remodels that people have done! Before and after pics ideally. Here's mine of Kiki:







here's the before pic, mostly original except I had given her a cacao tree and record player:


----------



## JKDOS (May 9, 2022)

I'm away from my Switch, so I can' show all of them, but I have my screenshots for Mitzi

Mitzi's house (BEFORE) (With K.K. Love Song) 





Mitzi's house (AFTER) (With K.K. Lovers - and rain ambiance) 




I don't have pictures of the exterior.


----------



## RedPanda (May 9, 2022)

JKDOS said:


> I'm away from my Switch, so I can' show all of them, but I have my screenshots for Mitzi
> 
> Mitzi's house (BEFORE) (With K.K. Love Song)
> View attachment 440983
> ...


I like how you gave her lots of cooking stuff! Much cozier and warmer vibe to the place now!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 10, 2022)

I don't have my own pic of Cally's before version of her house. But if you wanna know it's on google 

Here's what I ended up doing. I really like how it turned out. I didn't really change the exterior at all, except add a green mum wreath so didn't feel the need to take pics.


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2022)

peachycrossing9 said:


> View attachment 441054


That is absolutely amazing work with partition walls and pillars. Never thought of using them like that.


----------



## daringred_ (May 11, 2022)

i originally never planned to redesign the houses, since i couldn't be asked to play through HHP, but one weekend i just decided to speed run through it for the reactions and ended up doing the houses anyway. you can see that i very clearly have a "style"; they all look similar, and i had to incorporate a crafting bench + cooker in each house so they wouldn't replace something else with one, but i like the way they all came out. 



Spoiler


----------



## RedPanda (May 12, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i originally never planned to redesign the houses, since i couldn't be asked to play through HHP, but one weekend i just decided to speed run through it for the reactions and ended up doing the houses anyway. you can see that i very clearly have a "style"; they all look similar, and i had to incorporate a crafting bench + cooker in each house so they wouldn't replace something else with one, but i like the way they all came out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so impressed with how many "zones" you were able to create in such small places! I could have used your advice when I had a tiny studio apartment in NYC haha!


----------



## AccfSally (May 12, 2022)

I've done all of my villagers' homes (more than once too.)
Here's Genji's for example: 

Before:
(this picture that is floating around on the internet is mine, it is from my older island)




After:


----------



## Moonlight. (May 12, 2022)

i love remodeling the houses tbh. all of my villagers have: a moving wallpaper in the center with counters below, a music player, a bed, and a couch/chair at minimum; i wanted to decorate but also keep the house interior relatively open

for example, i wanted to give fang a church-like vibe since it suits his aesthetic

before:




after:


----------



## WeiMoote (May 12, 2022)

I ended up getting Sheldon as my starter Jock, so his house? Well...




One makeover later...


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 21, 2022)

I feel like the remodeling of villagers houses should have its own thread...

I for one got happy home paradise for the intended reason of remodeling my villagers homes but I have ended up having an absolute blast with happy home designer


----------



## Yanrima~ (May 22, 2022)

*Current Designs*
A redo of the café:



And a redo of Julian’s house:


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 1, 2022)

Done Blaire's house today, this one came out great!
Turned it into a beach house.

















Spoiler: The code for it


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2022)

Eh,I've done a few of these.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 13, 2022)

I've gotten back into New Horizons and recently unlocked HHP! Did a couple of spa-like homes:

*Pango - Ultimate Beauty Salon








Queenie - Contrast Courtyard



*


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 14, 2022)

I think I'd be overwhelmed in a place like this, but Maddie's 'Stylish' Streamer Estate has arrived.








And the school:

*

*


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 5, 2022)

After making Isabelle a clone kitchen for the TBT Halloween event,
I thought it would only be fair to remodel her house to make it a proper home!​


She lives in a secluded snowy area 




The first floor of her house is... very yellow. And divided in to three segments: Living room, bedroom, and kitchen.
*Song: Surfin' K.K.*


Spoiler: 1st Floor: More Pictures





Did you know: Isabelle probably definitely plays the saxophone


Laundry corner!





Isabelle in her natural habitat!



Hard to get good pics of this tiny kitchen.


It's very smol






The second floor is a giant spa/bathroom. It even comes with a pet frog!
*Song: K.K. Rally*


Spoiler: 2nd Floor: More Pictures






Gyroids are an essential part of any giant spa/bathroom





Spooky toilet






Overall: Loved designing Isabelle's new home, 10/10,
Highly recommend, go make her a house *right now*



_What? How'd you get in to my home???_​


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 5, 2022)

I had planned on making all my villagers a vacation home and then post it in my island journal. But I'm taking a small break from the game and I can post one here. 

Captain Rod's quarters 




I like to utilize their associated colors (or maybe favorite colors). Sometimes I listen to what they originally ask for as a HHP home, but most times I like being _extra_ creative. 





I'm not a big fan of large rooms or symmetry in general. I would probably rework this one at some point. 





Doing important stuff.





Then upstairs is his provisions. I like playing with the lightning and making things feel moody. It's probably one of my favorite aspects in HHP. I love the colored lightning. So much fun.





Brewster Coffee is a must.


----------

